# New Northern Greece Stopovers



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Three enterprising German motorhomers have negotiated with the Mayors of 8 Municipalities of the Northern Greece region of Epirus and developed a network of 24 stopovers.

There are a few that charge a fee but most are free or in the case of the Tavernas listed it would probably be expected/courteous that you eat at their establishments.

Each entry includes the coords for your satnav.

http://thomas-fettback.de/mediapool/98/986536/data/Camper_Van_Site_Guide_englsh.pdf

Info sourced courtesy of the great Magbaz Travels website.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

That is a really great find. Please find a way to thank MagsBaz for listing it.

I thought it is so good and professional that I have just sent the author Thomas an e-mail to say so.

I loved our trip to the Pyrenees, so that area also appeals.

When we are free to do it i could see us up there in the Summer and down the Southern Peloponese for winter. If Brexit does not limit our time in Greece.

Pete, keep the Greek stuff coming please.:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Geoff

P.S Ryanair have just announced they will be flying twice a week from winter 2017-18 from both our local airports, Katowice and Krakow, to Athens, so we could do our routine of 3-4 weeks, park up, fly back for 2 weeks, and then continue for another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Geoff,

Emailed Barry and Margaret yesterday and thanked them for the link, I also supplied them with the English version as they only had the German one.

I think i'll fire off a coutesy email to Thomas as well and see if I can get permission to add them to my map.

I'm always on the look out for stuff like this. :smile2:

Pete


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

2200+ miles for me apparently, but it looks so inviting!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi can anyone please tell me how to bookmark this thread,used to be easy on the old Webb site but now I am unable to do it
Thanks Smiler


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just at the top of the threaad you'll see an ochre coloured strap across the page. Thread Tools is in the middle of this.

Click on it and you will find the Subscribe in the dropdown. (Subscribe apparently means something different in Canada!)


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jiwawa,thanks for the reply,that does not work for me, if I enter Thread Tools I get two choices,Show Printable Version, and Unsubscribe from this thread
Thanks Smiler


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi smiler,


If the box shows as "unsubscribe from this thread" then that means you are already subscribed, which is another term for "bookmarked" as far as I'm aware.


You off to Greece soon?


Pete


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi Peejay, I want to put this into my booked mark topics along with about the other 100 or so I have saved over the years for future reference,
On the old system as you would know, you entered Discisions, from there select Forum Addons, and from there select Bookmarks, the topic would then be available when needed
I can not work out how to do it on this site
I will be off to Greece for my 5 to 6 month stay end of April, we go to Vasilliki on Lefkas,can't wait to leave
Smiler
PS are you saying I should enter unsubscribe and then it will be in my book marked file..?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

smiler said:


> Hi Peejay, I want to put this into my booked mark topics along with about the other 100 or so I have saved over the years for future reference,
> On the old system as you would know, you entered Discisions, from there select Forum Addons, and from there select Bookmarks, the topic would then be available when needed
> I can not work out how to do it on this site
> I will be off to Greece for my 5 to 6 month stay end of April, we go to Vasilliki on Lefkas,can't wait to leave
> ...


I 'think' but am not 100% sure that subscribing and bookmarking are the same thing.

When you reply in a post you are automatically subscribed to it and similarly when you click the "subscribe to" option in threads you haven't posted in you then become 'subscribed' to that thread.

Now go to the top of the page and click on 'tools' - 'quick links' - 'subscribed threads' and hopefully that should give you the list you are after.

Hope that makes sense.

Have a great time in Greece, I wish we could go earlier but unfortunately can't go until the Autumn this year.

Pete


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Peejay I have cracked it,not quite the same as the old site but it's there for the future
Thanks for your help
Smiler


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

PeteI did not know that either. 

But I find I have 1500 subscribed threads, because I have posted on them, so that is nothing the same as bookmarking when one wants to have just a few threads to reference for the future.

I suppose the answer is to copy and store them somewhere else.

Geoff


----------

